# Question???



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The stalk is the best part of the cabbage, IMO. So, has anybody ever canned or pickled them? If so, how?? Can put them up in jars just like cabbage, but a pickling recipe for them would be nice. Got stalks outta a 150# we just made kraut out of.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Interesting question. Almost seems like you'd wanna slice it before canning it...


----------



## Steve Parker (Mar 18, 2007)

You sure you guys need that.??????


Your both full of wind already!!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, but you just keep nudgin' up under our backsides with your mouth open, waiting for the next gaping gobful... We figured this would be for your benefit. 

Aside from that, us good honest country folk know how to put every bit to good use. You benefits claimers don't even know where half your food comes from, and wouldn't know how to recognize it in its natural state. (you would starve with it growing right in front of you)


----------



## Steve Parker (Mar 18, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Yeah, but you just keep nudgin' up under our backsides with your mouth open, waiting for the next gaping gobful... We figured this would be for your benefit.
> 
> Aside from that, us good honest country folk know how to put every bit to good use. You benefits claimers don't even know where half your food comes from, and wouldn't know how to recognize it in its natural state. (you would starve with it growing right in front of you)


OH YEAH that hit the spot!!!!!

Have a good day solid gas 7 HAHAHAHA.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Parker said:


> Have a good day solid gas 7 HAHAHAHA.


You're really not good at this.


----------



## Steve Parker (Mar 18, 2007)

hehehehe you can't keep you gob shut.


THEN AGAIN WHATS NEW????


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Funniest thing was last year I was showing a girl some deer meat I had in the freezer, and she asked me what grocery store it came from


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Funniest thing was last year I was showing a girl some deer meat I had in the freezer, and she asked me what grocery store it came from


I don't know what is more frightful... The fact that she asked that question, or that you were showing her what was in the freezer. (that's not what is meant by "showing her the meat")

By the way - the English Patient is off his meds again. You two have a special bond. Wonder if you could escort him back to holding?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It was my sisters friend who's dad wanted some meat so I was getting some out and they came out to see it


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Funniest thing was last year I was showing a girl some deer meat I had in the freezer, and she asked me what grocery store it came from


I am not sure that I understand NCKF; did she ask you to show her the meat or were you just showing off?? What would cause you to go to the freezer and show her venison? ;-)

ETF


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> The stalk is the best part of the cabbage, IMO.


That 150# should be fed to your sheep.........IMO


----------

